# Testing on Feb 9th and already a nutcase!



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

I'm due to test on Feb 9th - which as you can tell means I only had embryo transfer on Wednesday and already I'm going completely mad.
I'm going back to work next Wednesday (I'm a secondary school teacher - gulp!) so hopefully that will take my mind off it.

If anyone else is testing then or thereabouts, I'd like to hear from you

Pol


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

hi Poll,
I'm also testing on the 9th feb. I also saw ur post re: OHSS symptoms. I too have them, pain in my stomach and bloating. The clinic said to me I will get these OHSS symptoms coz of the number of follies I had - 20, but if I have any problems pasing urine or shortness of breath to call the emergency number. Other than that I've been told to rest and drink loads 3 litres a day of water. I'm trying to rest. Are u taking paracetmol for pain. My clinic said its safe to.
good luck for the 9th feb. I am a social worker but I don't think I can return to work yet with this pain.
love alimarxxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hurray - someone else who still has plenty of time to go mad with me!

It's so hard not to get paranoid about every aspect of this. My bloating seems less in the morning so...? Also - I don't have a very stable digestion at the best of times so trying not to read too much into it. Re: pain, mine is bearable mostly - just uncomfortable with occasional twinges that seem to pass quite quickly. I've been drinking a lot but that just makes me want to go to loo all the time - still lots there so I think that's okay. I only had 10 eggs but seven of them fertilised normally to become top grade embryos so I was pleased at that point.

I'm now decided that I'm going to stay put here on the sofa for a bit - because I don't feel too bad the temptation was to move too much too soon. I told school I might be off until to Feb 4th so even though I'd thought I'd be back Wednesday I'm going to play it by ear. They are being fabulously understanding. (My husband I think - thinks I should be up and about more but he's not said anything!)

Anyway I'm rambling now - complete inability to think about anything else I guess

Poll

      
Can never have too much positive energy!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi, I've just had my first iui and have to test on 9th.  Seems like AGES!  Don't hold out much hope as success rate is minimal, still it works for someone, so why not me?!
I'm a teacher too, primary kids, 5 and 6 year olds.
I'll try one more iui and then will hopefully start ivf, self funded, probably at bourn hall.  Best friend has 2 beautiful ivf children, went through all the heartache with her but have seen the really happy ending.


----------



## ramps (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Poll,

I too have the 9th etched in my brain only mine is as a result awaiting FET of 2 embies which took place on the 23rd.
I haven't had any cyclogest this time as it has taken place during a natural cycle so any symptom's that I've had this time are not due to being full of drug's. I know exactly what you mean by being a nutcase though as I keep telling myself not to read to much into anything as I'll only head for another big fall as me & DH have already gone through 2 negative ICSI attempt's since 2003.
I've had sickness/nausea feeling's early evening a couple of times as well as feeling period like cramps but I seemed to get those for the 3 day's after FET.I've also noticed that when I go to the loo my urine is a very strong yellow shade as well.
I'm undecided at the moment as to wait until the 9th or do a pee stick on the 7th that's if nothing's happened by then because at least that way I think it will soften the blow if it is a negative.
I too am back at work and sorry to tell you but No it doesn't take your mind off it as much as you hope that it will, anyway hang on in there and let's hope that the 2ww is well worth it for us both on the 9th. 

Fingers crossed 

Lisa.


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

HI poll
how are u feeling? 
I am having A/F type pains and still have a while to go before testing - 9th feb same as you.
I am off work too. couldn't face it with pains.

love alimarxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Alimar

So sorry to hear you're in pain. I don't feel too bad now - few twinges but nothing more. 
Decided not to go back to work until Monday - I know I'd be on my feet all day, having to carry stuff and be horrible to annoying teenagers - just don't think my heart'd be in it until I know the embie(s) has either implanted or not - whilst they're still decided thought I'd be safer here. I don't want to risk a kid running into me around a corner or something either.

So 

Take care and I hope you start to feel a bit better. Roll on next week

Poll


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Poll,Alimar, Lisa,jess!!!! 


I just want to wish u all, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!! 

Now is the hardest part of all!!! Stay positive!!fingers crossed!!! 

Warm wishes 
Stella

ps. Jess, you never Know what will happen!!! I got pg with the first IVF!!!!


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

thank you thinkpostive, just like ur name "think positive"!
You did well getting prg 1st time around, congrats. 
Me, - still been having A/F pains on a daily basis and I feel bloated.
Trying to remain positive but its hard...
Poll - how are you? Are you still getting pains?

love alimar xxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Alimar !!! 

I had A/F pains even when I got the BFP!!! So, dont worry! You feel bloated because of the drugs, its not a bad symptom!!!

Warm wishes!!!!

Stella


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

thank you stella, you made me feel better, although the pains are continuing! My tummy is bloated, it hurts to do my trousers up!

thanks again
alimarxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi, i am also a secondary teacher who has just had iui for first time -unexplained infertility.I didnt take time off although really wanted to but one of the members of my dept has been off for 3 months and i have been landed with her exam class of horrible 16 year olds!! More stress!! Doctor said there was no evidence that rest helped with iui. Am due to test on 7th Feb-so nervous. If BFN will try again and definitely rest up next time,

Good luck to all


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Irish Eyes
Nice tag!
How have your school been - or have you just said nothing? Mine have been soo amazing - I've only just started at this school (been teaching for years) and but til tell them in interview why I was 'downshifting'. Can't believe the support. Only told acting Head, Deputy Head (male) and my HoD but all have been great.

Best of luck for Mon's test. I'm going back to work on Monday (I figured they would have stuck or not by then) will be culture shock I think.

Anyway - just been finishing off lesson plans and some marking. What joy! Least it takes my mind of the rest of it.

Take care

Pol


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks thinkpositive for positive energy!!!  Hope everyone else is managing to keep sane.  
My school have been mega good too, bit hard to keep it quiet in primary, very obvious if you're not with your class, smaller staff too (not height wise of course!).  Had such bad cramps after iui had week off to recover, can't believe how stressed i got over iui, was adamant that i wouldn't become that amd kind of woman - must be the drugs!  Got brilliant head teacher who's used to crazy women!
Not long to go, here's to loads of BFPs!
Take care,
Jess x


----------



## meme (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello
I am on 13dpt on iui with clomid, and not sure when to test. I have no symptons to speak of, slight crampy pains on adn off last few days, a thick white discharge yesterday (sorry !) and a bit light headed.

Anyone else had these?

When would you test?

Lots of luck to you all.
xxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Havent really told anyone in management- have said to two close friends who i know i can trust. Some teachers in school married to those in my husbands so we dont want it all over the show!!

Had intended to start treatment last year and then was made H.O.D which i really wasnt interesred in- not v. ambitious, just want to be a mum!! Then when we tried to start Oct time one of my dept went off sick- felt i had to postpone til last month. Quite stressed out which prob isnt helping.Any positive news Mine not here yet but feel it coming!!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Irish Eyes
I did the opposite of you and 'downshifted' to be just a 'normal' teacher which has helped.

I've been told I have OHSS and feel pretty crappy but still returned to school today. I'm knackered now - not to mention bloated and in pain. Year ten were pretty vile as usual - sooo tempted not to go in tomorrow - lots of people (those in the know and not in the know) advised me to stay off some more judging by the way I looked.

ANyway - best of luck for Wednesday everyone.

Poll


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wishing you all good luck for testing on Wednesday!! 

It's a bit wierd thinking of other people being in exactly the same boat, would be great to hear of a BFP.  Feel v much like AF on way tho.  
Got Parent's Eve tonight til 8.30 so at least won't be thinking about it all evening!

I was "Senior Teacher" in a brand new school but have given it all up as I want as little stress as poss, Head has been really good and will help me with career if I finally end up without kids - trying not to think about that yet tho!

Fingers crossed - it works for someone!

Jess x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi guys, thanx 4 messages. Bit confused about dates- had iui on 23rd Jan (Sun) and was told 2 test Sun 2wks after. Waited til last nite,Mon as had sore boobs which get when Af is due but got a negative. No sign of Af tho, still a bit tender.Jess urs was 24th but u r not testing til 2moro.Maybe mine was a bit early. Good luck anyway.

Was just interrupted by a pupil there-scared the life out of me!! It is my lunch time tho- lucky we have passwords on staff computers!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

hi guys,
just did pg test in disabled loo at school!! BFN - gutted, knew i should have waited til i got home but just couldn't. Feel really tearful, just been in staff room where colleague who is 4 months pregnant is discussing her new nursery - made sharp exit to class room for a sob!!
It's crazy, even when you are 99.99999% certain AF is on way it's still heartbreaking to see that neg line.

Hope other people have better luck today, thinking of you all!
Jess xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear Jess- i did a second test today b4 school but then AF arrived. Feel exactly like u do.Think i will have to take some time off nxt time round- hope can do iui again as my clinic said it was under review in that particular place(small clinic) but i feel that since i have already started they should b continuing.Will know more when i fone. If its discontinued i would have to go back on waiting list for main hospital for another year as they dont do it private.

We have a girl on staff who got married last July and 4mths pg at mo too altho she isnt a smug person. Mind u we have some who are!! We will keep in touch and who knows!! xxxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Any word from u Poll? Or antone else on this thread? Sent message to Jess.


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Jess and irisheyes 

I am so sosorry for your negative result... 
I know that is difficult for u but u have all the support and love from us here..

Take care yourselfs now and imagine a BFP next time!

Warm warm wishes and hugs ..
Stella


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Guys

So so so sorry to hear about your results. Sending you hugs and hugs. 

Makes me feel a bit bad telling you that I got a   this morning. We're obviously over the moon but being very very careful.

Spoke to the clinic and asked about my OHSS - doc told me to go home from school and not go back til after half term - so I have. 

Anyway girls - try to stay positive. Thank you soo much for all your support

Poll


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Poll,
Don't feel bad! I really am delighted for you - that's fantastic news!! Proves it can be done.  Keep in touch and let us know how things are progressing - enjoy that morning sickness!!!

Irisheyes - really keeping fingers crossed for you & next iui - is there no where else you could try? I didn't realise that the "postcode lottery" thing was really as bad as it is until we went down this route, seems like no 2 hospitals are the same. I'm in two minds about doing another iui or just going onto private ivf - at my age I don't want to waste any time, but the iui is free at Ipswich, less invasive and it might just work - if only I had a crystal ball! Got to decide by tomorrow as will have to take Clomid.

Thanks to everyone for the support - DP tries his best but not sure he really understands!

Here's to the next cycle!
Jess x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations Poll and take it easy!  Phoned clinic this a.m. but nurse not there so have to wait to see if can continue next month. Wouldn't mind trying the injections but my ovulation seems normal so they usually make the decision.Think u can time it better when on injections instead of scan.

Jess, keep in touch- am on halfterm from 2moro for a week, might not do much posting as computer at home playing up.

Bit fed up- receptionist was v.sympathetic when i phoned and then felt like crying!! Friend in work was convinced it would work this time and annoyed also- they have older kids so not as hard as trying to keep up with people w/ babies!!

Talk soon xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hope you're enjoying half term - it should be 2 weeks, the first week just whizzes by in a crazy whirl of meeting up with all my friends I don't get time to see in term time!

I'm having my next IUI on tues 22nd feb - not as nervous this time, I've got a parent/friend who's a nurse to do my injection the night before as i'm a bit pathetic! 

I'm in a win/win situation this time, our wedding is booked for 4th august & I've bought my dress (desperately trying to tempt fate into making me pregnant & unable to fit into dress!!) which is so, so lovely. It's 2nd time around for both of us so just immediate family & 1 set of friends at very posh hotel!! If only somebody could guarantee me a healthy honeymoon pregnancy, my life would be perfect!

Anyway, I'm crossing my fingers for tues.  Hope to hear from you again after half term. Have you sorted out your next iui yet?
Jess x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Jess, went for scan on friday and back this a.m - was given injection this time to time ovulation better and am having iui 2moro evening.Am taking week off altho dh doesnt think i should but feel i need to give it my all this time and if it doesnt work then i know i've done all i can. Good luck for your wedding.Don't think could face a 3rd go!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi, good to hear from you again!

Good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you, fingers crossed, really hope you get the !
Mine's on tues @ 12 - I'm really nervous again, feels a bit like when you have your driving test (only bit more intimate!!).
Surely one of us will get a positive result? 

I'm taking tue, wed, thu off - it's really hard to "take it easy" in a class full of 5 & 6 year olds! Head's ok about it, got to do planning for the Supply though, which is fair enough! Andrew (DP) is a bit sceptical about the time off but I felt really awful for the whole of the first week last time!

I'm not having a 3rd go either - booked in for ivf consultation in april (got to pay for this so will be poverty stricken!!)

Anyway, good luck!! We'll be testing around the same time again!

Jess x


----------

